# [sw] sanan alussa?



## Gavril

Heipä,

Kuulin aika sitten suomenkielisen naisen ääntävän ”Sven”-nimen siksi: [swen] / [suen].

Onko kyseessä teidän mielestänne murteellinen ääntämys (ehkä [w]:n ja [v]:n välinen vaihtelu?), tai onko kyse todenäköisemmin jonkun yksilöllisestä ääntämistavasta?

(En valitettavasti tiedä, mistä päin on kotoisin nainen joka sanoi alkuperäisen esimerkin.)

Kiitos


----------



## Finland

Hei!

En usko, että kyseessä on mikään murteellinen lausuntatapa vaan jokin yksilöllinen erikoisuus, tai jopa hetkellinen henkilökohtainen sekaannustila...

Suomalaisillahan on sellainen jännä tapa, että moni sellainenkin, joka osaa hyvin englantia, lausuu v:t w:nä, siis lausuu englantia puhuessaan vaikkapa sanan "veto" /wiitou/. En tiedä, mistä tällainen outous on peräisin.

terv. S


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

Jännää, nimittäin olen huomannut saman! Amerikkalainen ystäväni huomautti minulle tästä, muuten en olisi sitä varmaan koskaan huomannut. En tiennyt, että se on yleisempikin tapa. Onko mitään tietoa mistä tämä johtuu? Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää ilmiön syy, sillä meillähän on V-kirjaimia, eli se on ihan tuttu äänne. Miksi se on sitten niin hankala?


----------



## Finland

Luulen, että se on suomalaiselta jonkinlaista hyperkorrektiutta. Kuvitellaan, että /w/ kuulostaisi jotenkin "ulkomaalaisemmalta" kuin /v/. Asiaan vaikuttaa ehkä kuitenkin myös se, että suomen v-äänne on hyvin erilainen kuin englannin v-äänne. Monen ulkomaalaisen korviin suomen v kuulostaa itse asiassa melkein w:ltä. Sitä voi testata kuulostelemalla rinnakkain vaikkapa englannin sanaa "vine" ja suomen sanaa "vain". Jos ne ääntää oikein, englannissa kuuluu selvä, voimakas ja terävä v-äänne, kun taas suomen v tehdään paljon löysemmin huulin. Ehkä suomalaisilla menevät tästäkin syystä helposti englannin v ja w sekaisin.

terv. S


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

Totta!

Puhuin tästä samaisen ystävän kanssa, joka löysi tämmöisen: "Finnish the labiodental fricative /v/ of English also has a different realization in Finnish. According to Morris-Wilson (2004: p.57-58) [V] is a permissible allophone of /v/ in Finnish and Finns tend to regard the strength of friction in the production of this phoneme as allophonic variation. He gives the word “sauva” (stick, rod) as an example of a lexeme in which the /v/ can be completely without the friction sound associated with fricatives."


----------



## Gavril

Sofilius Tomera said:


> He gives the word “sauva” (stick, rod) as an example of a lexeme in which the /v/ can be completely without the friction sound associated with fricatives."



Suomessa _v-_äänne esiintyy suhteellisen usein (moniin muihin kieliin verattuna) _u-_alkuisen diftongin edellä tai _u-_loppuisen diftongin jälkeen: esim. _vuosi, vuori, vuotaa__, vuoksi, neuvo, rouva_, jotka ovat usein tapahtuviakin sanoja. Voisiko tämäkin vaikuttaa siihen, miten vieraskielistä _w-_kirjainta äännetään suomessa?


----------

